# Kios Small pet cage



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Wondering what everyone thinks of them while they are on sale?  x

Or the Hamster cage cambridge for £26.90 http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/201817


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They are a good cage ad I used to have one for my mice.
The bars are really narrow.
My only dig with the cage is I don't like how there is only one small door which is not in the centre it's more over to the left if I remember correctly and on top.
Also you can only fit in an 8 inch wheel so not really suitable for a Syrian hamster as they need over 8 inches and plus they should be kept in cages of 80cm long whereas this kios is only 70cm.

It would be ideal for dwarfs or mice.
It's a well made cage and has two connectors front and back to add tubes to it.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks tiny!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Again the Cambridge is really only suitable for smaller hamsters.
I have one large male mouse in my savic Cambridge cage and he loves it. The Cambridge has two doors and has 1cm bars.

The kios has 7mm bars.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Looks tiny!!


I thought this when I bought it for my mice but it's only 10cm shorter than the hamster heaven although it's only 27cm high and 47cm wide. So it's actually alot bigger than some crap cages out there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks all. So cambridge is too small right, and so is Kios any cage suggestions for a male syrian? He is currently in this cage Paula Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home 
wayyy too small


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The hamster heaven,the Alexander cage or zoozone 2.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

The Barney is also on sale on zooplus right now and it's perfect for a syrian. It's £40 I think.
I have 2 

It has small bar spacing so is suitable for syrians, dwarfs and mice.
It's tall enough to fit in an 11 or 12" wheel which a syrian needs.
It has 2 door on the front and a large door on the top.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I have the little rescue girl in a barney, here are a couple of pics of it.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I second the Barney, I have 2 of them and without a doubt brilliant cages that can be used for a variety of animals and a brilliant price. I'd have more if i could just as spares

The Kios isn't actually that small. I have my dwarf ham in one and she absolutely love it, it's a deep base and offers a good amount of room but isn't big enough for a Syrian.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

I too can recommend the barney cage as I have one and ordering another one on Saturday 

It's a steal at £39.90 lol.


----------

